# Kitchen Sink Smell



## ARCHER (Mar 6, 2010)

Been a while since I posted but need some help/guidance.  Having a smell in kitchen area from under sink.  I've replaced the vent cap two times.  I've taken the trap off, cleaned (pretty empty) and replaced.  I've run really hot/boiling water down the sink (several times), but still am getting a  smell.  I just sealed the holes thru the floor with the expandable foam.  it doesn't appear to be a leak (no water anywhere).  I also shut the grey tank off and filled/treated and let sit overnight and then flushed it out.  I've checked under trailer for leaks and have found none.....didn't take the under cover off but did not see any drips, etc.
I am at a loss   on this one.  just not sure what to do next????
BTW, no smell under the sink in the bath room area at all from the second grey tank (shower and bath sink) and it also has a vent cap on it.
While I am staying in TT for winter I leave black closed til dump time.  I leave grey tanks open til day before black tank dump schedule and then close them for extra flushing of line after black tank dump but then leave them open again til next time.  Crack in grey tank?, Crack in line somewhere?  I'm lossed .... 
Am I missing something here?


----------



## Triple E (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

When you put water in the sink trap does that help or is your smell coming up from/thru the floor?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Are you sure it is not the battery Archer?  Is the battery near there?  Just a thought


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Water is in trap all the time.  Sometimes smell is outside by door so I'll have to check underneath outside again tomorrow  so make sure something has not crawled under and died or hiddne under underbelly and died.  I'll check battery but it is outside on tongue in front.  has not been freezing so don't think it is a cold crack.  Trailer has not been moved for two years so I don't think it is a loose connection, but you never say never with a RV.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Sulfated batteries smell like rotten eggs but if yours is on the tongue doubt thats the problem.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Archer, 
Gray water can smell as bad as Black, depending on what has gone down the drain.  I had a trade in a few years ago that was HORRIBLE in the sinks gray tank.  I took my toilet chemical and put it down the sink drain with about a 1/2 tank of clear water.  I drove down the road and then dumped it.  No more smell.  There is also gray water treatment chemicals.


----------



## Triple E (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Have you checked to see if the vent pipe on top of the trailer is unplug.  If unplugged do you get the same smell there that you get inside, if not, I would be looking for that dead critter.


----------



## Franke (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Hi If its not the batteries it sounds like a dead critter to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

well i see another one has tried to get free adds ,,


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Not battery, it is fine.  Vent pipe is open on roof.  Treated grey tank with toilet treatment let sit all night (did not  drive around as trailer is pretty well tied down) and then dumped.  I'm guessing it has to be either be one of two things......dead critter or loose connection somewhere near grey tank.  Since bottom is covered with the weatherproofing membrane, guess I'll just have to let it just rot.  Sure don't want to have to romove that cover to check all underneath TT.  I've even checked LP lines to make sure they are not leaking anywhere.....soapy water .... no bubbles.  I'd say if LP issue the LP detector would sense it inside trailer and shut down.  My smeller isn't what it use to be, but still think it is coming from grey tank type smell.  When I had replaced previous vent caps under sink, the same smell was there only not as prevelent inside and right outside door.  tks for all the help


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Well, just to let all know the status.  I put some clear silicon caulking around the pipe connections and just to check the vent pipe (the inside one) I put tape around the openings in the vent cap.  Smell is now gone.  I might try and take the tape off the vent cap under the sink and see if the smell comes back again.  if so, then it must have been the vent cap was bad (I have purchased three of them).  I bought the vent caps at Lowe's.  Friend down here told me that he went through 3-4 of them before he got one to work.  Doesn't make sense to me????


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Well I think you probably found it Archer.  Lowes has to keep Jimmy Johnsons going :laugh:


----------



## Denzel Parker (Jul 19, 2010)

RE: Kitchen Sink Smell

Hi Friends

I was having the same problem for last 3 or 4 days. I thought the smell might be due to clog in the kitchen sink pipeline. But this time it was the  battery. Thanks every one for sharing information in this forum. It helped me a lot in finding the problem.

Denzel Parker


----------



## Kirk (Jul 19, 2010)

Re: Kitchen Sink Smell

Archer,

Did you ever replace that vent cap on your gray water system?  I guess I must have missed this thread before, but they are very easy to replace and don't cost but about $5 at Lowe's or Home Depot. They are common on sink drains in houses too. The thing to ask for is a "mechanical plumbing vent."


----------

